
PHP REST SQL: A HTTP REST interface to MySQL - danw
http://phprestsql.sourceforge.net/download.html
======
smoody
It's also worth looking at the DBSlayer rest-ish interface to MySQL. It was
written by and is being used by NYTimes engineers:
<http://code.nytimes.com/projects/dbslayer>

------
danw
What are peoples thoughts over having a http restful interface to the database
instead of a traditional ORM?

I'm considering this approach in a future project, returning data as
json/serialized php

------
sh1mmer
This is pretty cool. It's actually a lot closer to being really RESTful than I
thought.

This is definitely not just putting and getting serialized SQL.

